# Pen Display Stand



## VisExp (May 10, 2009)

I made this pen display stand today from cherry.  

Sorry for the picture.  I didn't feel like setting up my lights and took it outside in the fading light.


----------



## rej19 (May 10, 2009)

Very nice Keith.


----------



## THarvey (May 10, 2009)

Keith,

Nice looking stand.  What kind of finish did you use?

Tim


----------



## VisExp (May 10, 2009)

THarvey said:


> Keith,
> 
> Nice looking stand. What kind of finish did you use?
> 
> Tim


 
I just used a couple of coats of spray lacquer.  I was planning on using Waterlox because I love what it does to cherry.  Unfortunately some moron forgot to replace the lid on the can the last time it was used :tongue:  Still kicking myself about that :redface:


----------



## nava1uni (May 10, 2009)

Very nice looking pen rack.


----------



## mitchm (May 11, 2009)

Keith, great looking stand!! I don't see a RSA flag pen on there though..lol


----------



## hewunch (May 11, 2009)

Nice Keith!


----------



## mywoodshopca (May 11, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 11, 2009)

Very nice, I like the design.
 I copied your picture into my to-do file... future reference.. hope you don't mind.


----------



## DurocShark (May 11, 2009)

Nice rack!


(Somebody had to say it!)


How much curve is in that?


----------



## VisExp (May 12, 2009)

ozmandus said:


> Very nice, I like the design.
> I copied your picture into my to-do file... future reference.. hope you don't mind.


 
No problem Chuck.



DurocShark said:


> How much curve is in that?


 
Don, both the top and the bottom pieces started out as 3" x 15".  To get the curve on the top piece I measured 1" back on each side and 1" forward in the center and then used a bent piece of hardboard on the marks to get the curve.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## mickr (May 12, 2009)

very nice light & elegant stand..pens look nice too


----------



## ahoiberg (May 12, 2009)

great work keith. i would be interested in a few more details about how you cut the pen notches in both the bottom and top... you didn't happen to blog this one did you?


----------



## SherryD (May 12, 2009)

Nice display stand, using for  home show or for sales display.  Very attractive, it would look very nice in my glass display shelf by the front door.


----------



## VisExp (May 13, 2009)

ahoiberg said:


> great work keith. i would be interested in a few more details about how you cut the pen notches in both the bottom and top... you didn't happen to blog this one did you?


 
Andrew, I didn't blog this but I can describe it for you. I made a template out of 1/4 plywood and laid out the two curves. On the curve for the upper shelf I drilled a series of 3/4" holes using a fostner bit and on the curve for the lower shelf I drilled a series of 5/8" holes, again using a fostner bit. I then cut the template along the line of the upper shelf using my scroll saw. 

I taped the upper template to a piece of 3" x 15" x 1/2" cherry, lining the straight edge of the template with the back of the shelf, and using the semi circular holes as a guide drilled 3/4" holes. 

I taped the lower template to another piece of 3" x 15" x 1/2" cherry, lining the straight edge of the template with the front of the shelf. I then mounted a 1/2" core box bit in my plunge router, along with a router template guide . The outside diameter of the guide is 5/8" so it fit snugly in the holes I had drilled. I set the plunge depth and routed out all the holes in the lower shelf.

I then taped the upper and lower shelves together, marked where the columns would be and drilled all the way through the upper shelf and halfway through the lower shelf with a 3/8" bit.

Then I routed the profiles on the upper and lower shelf edges using my table router. Then I cut the arc on the upper shelf on my scroll saw.

The last thing to do was to turn the matching columns and finials. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## workinforwood (May 13, 2009)

Great looking display there Keith.


----------



## CSue (May 20, 2009)

Great display, Keith!


----------



## ahoiberg (May 25, 2009)

thank you for the description keith and again, great work!


----------



## bitshird (May 25, 2009)

Nice pen stand Keith, I like the spindle turned upright supports


----------

